# My big turbo Audi TT



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey I want to post some videos of my big turbo Audi TT its a 2008 S-Tronic, I had a GT28RS, GT2871R and my current setup a GT3071R:
UNITRONIC Big turbo software
UNITRONIC DSG software
[email protected] .72AR
JE Pistons
IE Rods
EBC Greddy Profec B
Autotech HPFP
PRECISION FMIC
RS4 Injectors
Tial 38mm WGA
Coolingmist WAI kit
Autolite 3911 spark plugs
AEM UEGO wideband
BSH PCV Fix
BSH motor mounts
HKS SQV III BOV
3" Intake
3" Downpipe
3" Exhaust
Next mods:
BSH tubular manifold
Garrett GT3082R turbo
Image

GT28RS VIDEOS:
vs Jetta 1.8T [email protected] vs SRT10 + 100hp shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPfAeJV2q8c
vs Stage 2 135i vs SRT10 +100hp shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x_wVpbiGPU
vs LS1 Camaro bolt-ons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2XBeQk21Hw
vs SRT4 Stage 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHuJ3_rLk6w
GT2871R VIDEOS:
vs SRT10 + 200hp shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raY4DgJbJB0
vs SRT4 GT35R vs Mustang SC vs GT500 modded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD2kHf9AFSU
vs SRT10 200hp Shot VS CLIO RS 75hp Shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGbDA_etBEk
GT3071R VIDEOS:
vs Camaro LS1 full bolt-ons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob-aeeHXGvA
vs Golf GTi MK2 GT3071R
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnejpkJhN_E
vs 335i
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayUc9dCqo54


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

that's sweet man!!! who did you get the turbo kit from? Do you have 3.2 or 2.0 fsi motor?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

Where is that? Is that a fwd i'm guessing?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (kodiakz)*

Its a 2.0T FSI FWD.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

anything done to the DSG transmission?


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_Hey I want to post some videos of my big turbo Audi TT its a 2008 S-Tronic, I had a GT28RS, GT2871R and my current setup a GT3071R:


Great Build...
I'm one of your fans bro...
Keep updating us...
Have you done a Dyno test? what's the results?
and regarding the Garrett GT3082R turbo... wooh that's huge..
you think you'll have to change anything from GT3071r kit..
or just change only the turbo?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
Great Build...
I'm one of your fans bro...
Keep updating us...
Have you done a Dyno test? what's the results?
and regarding the Garrett GT3082R turbo... wooh that's huge..
you think you'll have to change anything from GT3071r kit..
or just change only the turbo?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I bought the BSH tubular manifold to go with the GT3082R:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_anything done to the DSG transmission?

Just UNITRONIC Stage 3 file for DSG.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

That's awesome!! Did you dyno with the 3071r? Which manifold did you run with that setup? Any water/meth? Lastly, is Unitronic supplying you with new ecu flashes for each different turbo, or just tweaking the last one you used? Sorry for all the questions!!!










_Modified by kodiakz at 6:42 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_
I bought the BSH tubular manifold to go with the GT3082R:


That's a Yum Yum photo.. 
I can smell the smoke b4 installing it..








How about the Dyno for your current turbo? how many HP's? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (kodiakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kodiakz* »_That's awesome!! Did you dyno with the 3071r? Which manifold did you run with that setup? Any water/meth? Lastly, is Unitronic supplying you with new ecu flashes for each different turbo, or just tweaking the last one you used? Sorry for all the questions!!!









_Modified by kodiakz at 9:20 PM 10-19-2009_

The manifold I was using before was a custom I couldn't get some numbers on the dyno. In my list mods there is the WAI (Water and Alcohol Injection).
I thinks there's a GT30XX file that fits al GT30 series turbos.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (uaeprince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uaeprince* »_
That's a Yum Yum photo.. 
I can smell the smoke b4 installing it..








How about the Dyno for your current turbo? how many HP's? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Couldn't take to the dyno, the nearest one is a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*

Here are some pics of the GT3082R and BSH manifold installation:


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*

That's great, and we'll wait to see your next instulation..
The GT3071r results are Awesome, even I don't understand, how did you beat the GTI while he got more boost in his smiliar turbo.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (uaeprince)*

X2! This is an exciting build. You should start an official build thread here. People would love to see all the info and pics in one place.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*

Here's a vid of the new setup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcQdILNEPns&fmt=22


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: My big turbo Audi TT (Serrari)*

Hey Serrari,
Nice car you have there, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just have one question, what have you done with the previous turbos you had







are you looking to sell them?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sweet thread! (best color too)


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice car!! Like the videos and the info! I love the color too, I am looking for a TTS in the spring and want the Ibis white for sure!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (hawkpilot6060)*

Very nice. Good job on building an amazing car!


----------

